# 921 and First time subscriber == $600



## DarkClown (Dec 23, 2003)

Talked to my local retailer and he called up Dish. Even though they don't have an official guideline printed yet the rep said they would be giving a 444 discount for first time subscribers 1044 with dish - 444 == 600. So I'm number two inline for a 921 which, according to him, is on they way from his supplier.


----------

